# What's A Good Performance Clutch?



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello All,

My second clutch feels like it's going out. Yeah, I know, I like to drive it like I stole it, and it's taking a toll on the clutch. What's a good medium-priced clutch and flywheel? I was thinking about the Spec stage II and Spec aluminum flywheel. Any feedback is appreciated. :cheers


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

*clutch*

I have a centerforce d/f clutch & flywheel.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Centerforce has been around forever. In the GTO, you can also use the LS7 clutch used in the Corvette.


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

I would go with SPEC, they are one of the most respected and well made brands when it comes to flywheels and clutches. every standard car I have had that had the stock clutch go out was replaced with a Spec and I never had problems with it again. I am going with spec when mine decided to go. One thing though , if you want to get more than stage one I would jump straight to a stage 3 if you plkan on modding it more, if not then stage 2 is the way to go. Hope that helped


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

*clutch*

Say what you want about centerforce, but i can say that i have close to 500 rwhp and occasionally romp on it and have had no issues, I personally didnt pick centerforce, The speed shop that did my heads and cam did.Im happy with it.FYI


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

Much thanks for all of the feedback. Thanks guys!


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Ram HD it is holding my 540 hp just fine. specs in my past tend to go out a good bit to early and centerforce is ok too.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Cartek Clutches have been holding their own here in Nor-Cal
My Buddy ran his 10.95 on it
Funny thing is the tranny and rear-end went out before the clutch did
He's got over 12,000 miles on it, 200-250 Track passes in the 1/4 mile, 20 days of Auto-Xing, & 3-4 days of hard Road Racing

I've got the same clutch in my GOAT with no issues
It's Rated @ 700RWTQ on a vette, but it's holding on a 670RWTQ 04 GTO

I'd also recommend the Textralia
Great Customer Service- If it fails they'll replace it free!!!


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

It depends on your HP or your HP goals. With the cam I'm going to install I'll have about 400 HP to the rear wheels. I just recently installed a LS7 clutch and really like, plus for the price ($500 for clutch, pressure plate, & flywheel) you can't beat it.


----------

